# After much debate



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

It looks like I have talked myself into getting an M10 for next year. It keeps calling to me, and it won't stop. Anyone want to buy a CX-1 for dirt cheap?


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm 100% with you on this one.

My wife just approved me getting a part-time job at the LBS to help pay for a M10 next season!

Lets hope the employee discount is decent lol.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

mtbbmet said:


> It looks like I have talked myself into getting an M10 for next year. It keeps calling to me, and it won't stop. Anyone want to buy a CX-1 for dirt cheap?


What size?


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

mtbbmet said:


> It looks like I have talked myself into getting an M10 for next year. It keeps calling to me, and it won't stop. Anyone want to buy a CX-1 for dirt cheap?


I'm interested in the CX-1 if it fits. Please PM me.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> It looks like I have talked myself into getting an M10 for next year. It keeps calling to me, and it won't stop. Anyone want to buy a CX-1 for dirt cheap?


Man, you are getting my disease. A Colnago Master XL this year and a X10 next year. Did you get the CX-1 last year? If so, this is going to be a Colnago a year for you. Not bad. Hopefully, you are getting a pretty good employee discount.

Post pics when you get it.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah, too many bikes. Got the CX-1 in April(ish).
I have a real job that I work 6-2, then I go to the shop from 2-6 and saturdays. So I'm not buying these on a bike shop salary, but I get them at a bike shop discount. It's a good deal.
I want an M10, but will only get it if I can get what I paid for the cx-1 back. Otherwise I'll just keep it.


----------

